# Bomb Proof



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I work with specail needs kids. One of the students is very into Horses and she has two of her own that she rides for therapy purposes. The other day she told me they were bomb proof type horses but when I asked her to explain to me what that meant she couldnt.

So could someone explain to me what she meant by bomb proof?


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing phases them. They don't misbehave and are easy to catch, good to shoe, load onto a trailer, are good in traffic and don't bomb off with the rider basically. They won't kick, buck or rear and are happy to be groomed, tacked up, ridden out with other horses or on their own without any problems. This is all good but at the end of the day they are live animals! Thus it's quite rare to find 'bombproof' horses in my experience.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Jonansi said:


> Nothing phases them. They don't misbehave and are easy to catch, good to shoe, load onto a trailer, are good in traffic and don't bomb off with the rider basically. They won't kick, buck or rear and are happy to be groomed, tacked up, ridden out with other horses or on their own without any problems. This is all good but at the end of the day they are live animals! Thus it's quite rare to find 'bombproof' horses in my experience.


Thanks. I dont know anything about Horses but I'm guessing this is a good thing especailly for her.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Horses are great for people with disabilities I used to work on a riding school and we used to do an hour with children with all diff kind of disabilities... And they were an absolute pleasure to work with....


----------



## Mr Ali Cat's Mum (Feb 1, 2010)

There was a report on BBC Breakfast News a couple of weeks ago about how horses are being used to treat children with Autism. I also show a short report on how ex-race horses are being re-trained to be used as therapy for children with disabilities.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah its simply nothing bothers them. I have one who is 'bomb proof' and trees can blow, bags can fly across the road, bikes can go past and dogs and he doesnt flinch 1 tiny bit. Ponies like this are fabulous for theraphy purposes and nothing bothers them  xx


----------



## Barry G (Feb 13, 2010)

I suggest you look up Riding for the DIsabled and find the nearest branch.
Go along and talk with them.

Horses are known to be good for disabled youngsters with all types of handicap but the able bodied people who help disabled folks are indeed very skilled. Ask your questions of them.

The horses used by RADA are very special too and being "bombproof" is merely but one of their attributes.

As a rider of horse for 35 years, it can bring tears to my eyes to watch a disabled youngster react with a horse. But that is horses for you - or rather some of them.

Make contact with RADA.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I have worked with Adults with Learning Disabilities for many years and also supported a group to take a horse collage course (not a NVQ more like an awareness course) the horses that were used were RDA horses, these are horses that are used for the riding for disabled so they are used to people being hoisted onto their backs. they are also more tolerant of loud voices and sudden movements and also the horses are very gentle and kind and not easily spooked


----------

